# May Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite 'Goldens and Cars' pics from our members entries.
It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos. Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: already being a winner this year, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts
Sending a special thanks to Neeko13, LylaPups, Susan O, goldenmouthpiece, mcbrains, Pravin.

*1: Alaska7133
**








*


*2: swishywagga
**








*


*3: Maggie'sVoice
**








*


*4: Julie Timmons
**








*


*5: jennretz
**








*


*6: fourlakes
**








*


*7: GoldeninCT
**








*


*8: GraceNote313 
**








*


*9: turtle66 
**








*


*10: Ivyacres 
**








*


*11: joro32000
**








*


*12: scully91
**








*


*13: Otis-Agnes
**








*


*14: LynnC 
**








*


*15: Max Volt 
**








*


*16: eeerrrmmm1 
**








*


*17: Sweet Girl
**








*


*18: Abeille
**








*


*19: 3 goldens
**








*


*20: Peri29*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This month's theme has been my favorite so far, all the entries are really great!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Make sure you all vote for your favourite(s)!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love all the pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet?

Look through the entries, it's multiple choice-you can vote for as many pictures as you want. Select all your choices then VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted yet?
> 
> Look through the entries, it's multiple choice-you can vote for as many pictures as you want. Select all your choices then VOTE NOW!



17 members have voted already!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's time to cast your Votes!

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. 
Make all your selections, then VOTE NOW to cast your Votes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*This poll will close on Wednesday, 05-29-2019 at 06:10 PM. 
*

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite 'Goldens and Cars' pics from our members entries.
It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
19 members have voted.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

21 votes are in. Be sure to vote for all your favorites before the poll closes on Wednesday, 05-29-2019 at 06:10 PM.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Look through the entries and make your selections!



Ivyacres said:


> 21 votes are in. Be sure to vote for all your favorites before the poll closes on Wednesday, 05-29-2019 at 06:10 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Look through the entries and make your selections!



The poll is up to 22 votes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

24 votes are in-

Have you voted?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are three days remaining to cast your Votes in the May Photo Contest. 
The Voting Poll closes Wednesday, 5/29/16 @ 6:10 PM EST. 

Look through the entries, make all your selections-it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want. Then select Vote Now!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There are three days remaining to cast your Votes in the May Photo Contest.
> The Voting Poll closes Wednesday, 5/29/16 @ 6:10 PM EST.
> 
> Look through the entries, make all your selections-it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want. Then select Vote Now!



*Time flies, now there are only 2 days left to vote...*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

27 Votes in........

You have today, tomorrow and Wednesday to cast your Votes before the Poll Closes on
Wednesday @ 6:10 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll closes Wednesday, 5/29 @ 6:10 PM EST. 



> It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite 'Goldens and Cars' pics from our members entries.
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

29 votes are in, is yours? 

Voting ends tomorrow 5/29 @ 6:10 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> 29 votes are in, is yours?
> 
> Voting ends tomorrow 5/29 @ 6:10 PM EST.


just a reminder :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

We're up to 32 votes now.........

You have until tomorrow evening-Wednesday, 5/29/19 @ 6:10 PM EST to cast your Votes if you haven't voted yet. 

Don't miss out!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

How can I only vote for one??? They're all so cute!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TODAY is the last day to cast your Votes in the May Photo Contest!

Poll closes today @ 6:10 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

GoldenDude said:


> How can I only vote for one??? They're all so cute!!!



I voted for all of my favorites, couldn't pick just one!
Remember, the poll closes today @ 6:10 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*36* Votes in...........

*The Voting poll closes TODAY @ 6:10 PM EST. 
*
Look through the entries, it's multiple choice-you can vote for as many pictures as you want. Make ALL your selections, then VOTE NOW!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you haven't voted, the poll is open for about 30 more minutes. 

Look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to scully91 for submitting the winning photo for the May Photo Contest!


Thanks to everyone who shared a picture, we loved seeing all of them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations scully91!

All the entries were great, this was a fun them this month, enjoyed seeing all the pictures.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Scully91 !!!


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks!! What a fun contest! Everyone was so cute - my fave was GoldeninCT's convertible doggles pic


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats Scully91, great photo!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Complimenti Scully91!!!


----------

